# Verzauberung: Brust - Große Werte



## wowoo (16. Januar 2010)

Heute Nachmittag habe ich mich entschieden einen neuen Twink zu erstellen, einen Krieger.
 Deswegen habe ich mir gleich Polierte Brustplatte der Ehre vom Händler geholt. Dannach wollte ich Formel: Brust - Große Werte draufmachen lassen. Aber jeder Verzauber der mich angeschrieben hat, könnte es dann doch nicht. 
 3 Stunden lang habe ich gesucht, aber jeder der mich angeschrieben hat hatte die Verzauberung auf einmal nicht mehr oder könnte sie nicht finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Gibt's die Verzauberung vielleicht nicht mehr? Früher habe ich höchstens 15 min gebraucht um einen zu finden..


----------



## Creeb (17. Januar 2010)

Doch klar gibts die noch aber ist es eben eine ältere Verz. Diese hat nun nicht jeder WoltK Verz der nicht BC auch schon verz. war.


----------



## Scharamo (17. Januar 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Gibt's die Verzauberung vielleicht nicht mehr? Früher habe ich höchstens 15 min gebraucht um einen zu finden..



Ich kann sie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EU - Aegwynn - Allianz - Scharamo^^ 

Kannst ja hertransen den mach ich dir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich kann das auch.
Bin aber leider auch auf Aegwynn.
Zu Scharamo winkert.

Das ganze ist halt leider ein Random Drop aus der Scherbenwelt und kaum ein VZ wird sich da hinstellen und das alte Zeugs noch suchen.
Und überragend ist die Dropquote auch wieder nicht.

Ich hoffe das du noch Glück hast.
Irgendwer kann es bestimmt.


----------



## Crystania (18. Januar 2010)

Ich kann die auch *.*


----------



## Sator (20. Januar 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gibt's die Verzauberung vielleicht nicht mehr? Früher habe ich höchstens 15 min gebraucht um einen zu finden..


Schau halt mal in der Datenbank, evtl war das auchn Rezept aus MC oder so, dann is klar, warum die nicht jeder kann^^


----------



## Lencko (20. April 2010)

Auch wenns schon lange her ist.
Aber die Verzauberung war nen Worlddrop aus BC glaub ich.


----------



## Vatenkeist (5. Juni 2010)

kann sie auch

Altasundas Garrosh Horde ^^

hab 50 g für das rezept im ah bezahlt =)


----------



## Avolus (5. Juni 2010)

Auf welchem/n Realm/s treibst du dich denn rum?
Kann das irgendwie nicht sehen ^^


----------

